# Flat rental or nice hotel in Kensington (London)



## 3kids4me (Feb 14, 2011)

Starting to think about my third and final "one-on-one" trip with my youngest.  (I've taken each kid to London at age 13/14 and it's been a special experience each time!)

The first time we stayed at Allen House and I have no hope of getting that this time (late June 2012).  The second time I rented a flat and it was nice but extremely noisy, so I am wary about making a mistake again on that front.

Both times we were in London it was unusually hot, so I am liking the idea of air conditioning, thus a hotel might be a better choice.  

Any recommendations out there for places people have stayed?  I can also use some of my AA miles for a hotel if I go in that direction.

Thanks!


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Hilton Green Park!*

Hilton Green Park would be perfect.

On a quiet side street away from traffic noise.
air conditioning was installed last year.
not grand, very welcoming for families, friendly staff
2 minutes walk from Green Park tube station - good connections to all the tube lines....2 or 3 stops to Leicester Square, Covent Garden, Picadilly Circus etc
5 minutes walk across Green Park to Buckingham Palace
loads of teen-friendly eateries nearby

the hotel is actually a row of Georgian terraced houses which have been joined together...so it is very long and thin - ground floor is the lounge/bar/restaurant which is lots of roms joined together, and on the upstairs floors is one long corridor which goes up and down steps and around corners with rooms one each side, and all the rooms are different shapes and sizes.

we've been to London several times with our kids (now aged 15 and 10) over the last few years and Green Park Hilton is by far our favourite place to stay if we don't get an apartment.

Helen


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Helen; I'll take a look at that!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 11, 2011)

budget?

there are some hotel apts and serviced apts.


----------



## x3 skier (May 5, 2011)

You might check vrbo.com

If you like the Allen House, they do rent to the public in addition to being a timeshare, but you probably knew that.

Cheers


----------

